# getting a new giant?



## nemo66 (Apr 9, 2009)

hi. ive been reading as mush as i can about tegus for like the past 3 months. i have lots of experience with snakes but really want to get into tegus. but am i to late into the year to get my dibs on a giant? and if not how long before they will be being shipped to their new owners? ive really been debating on giant or b/w. how much more will a giant eat when it is grown? how much harder will it be to take care of? if i get a giant ive got a good tank for it to grow up in but im also going to build a 10x4x3 next month for when its big enough

ive always loved reptiles :mrgreen: but i want one of these so bad i cant see strait! lol. :shock: 
if there are still openings for the giants i will probably put my money down and start work on the cage build next month. 
any advise though?


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 9, 2009)

My advise is DO IT :!: Get ahold of Bobby and if there are any opening I suggest you fill 1 :!: If you're gonna get a tegu, and you can get a giant DO IT :woot

Oh yeah, WELCOME to the forum!!! :roon


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome! I think if your going to get a tegu you might as well get the best. The diffrence in price won't make much diffrence over the 10+ years of feeding. :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 10, 2009)

WELCOME!!!

Get your deposit in SOON!!! He may be filled up and you'll have to be on the waiting list. They should hatch in July so you've got plenty of time to build a full size enclosure. You may not need it until next spring if he goes into hibernation.


----------



## Kharnifex (Apr 10, 2009)

i'm with these guys, boby's animals are incredibly healthy. you would do well to pay a little extra for the best and biggest.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 10, 2009)

GO BIG OR GO HOME! :roon


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 10, 2009)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> GO BIG OR GO HOME! :roon


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## nemo66 (Apr 11, 2009)

:-D wow lots of encouragement XD got to looking at bills for next month and ill have plenty for the 300 deposit on the 15th of next month :mrgreen: 
bawls to the walls :roon gona do it lol


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 11, 2009)

nemo66 said:


> :-D wow lots of encouragement XD got to looking at bills for next month and ill have plenty for the 300 deposit on the 15th of next month :mrgreen:
> bawls to the walls :roon gona do it lol


Hope theres a spot left for you  good luck.


----------



## dave (Apr 15, 2009)

Get a good light too. keep 'em healthy.


----------

